# 4 Pregnancies, 1 Baby... Royal Jelly?



## sophiasmom423

Hi everyone,
I've been on here before, but its been a long time.

Here is a little history...

At 20, Got pregnant in December '09... wasn't on prenatals or anything until pregnancy began...long story short, technically was 16 weeks pregnant, and baby didn't make it past 9 weeks. Dr. called it Missed Miscarriage, Induced miscarriage on March 30, 2010.. ended up with a d&c

Forward to a few months later, got pregnant in August.. went to 1st u/s, and turned out I had a blighted ovum.. to make things worse found out on my 1st pregnancies original due date :( Dr. told me to wait 1 year. We were devastated.

Hubby and I weren't actively trying, but in a desperate attempt and after long research online.. I started myself on Royal Jelly in Bee Pollen the thick stuff. Was on it a little over a month, and got pregnant in August. Stopped taking Royal jelly. and well turned out to be a successful pregnancy... all for except had her at 37 weeks probly due to at 36 weeks went into afib.

I am still breastfeeding my 14 month old daughter. Hubby and I began actively trying and got pregnant first month. About 2 weeks ago. Called Dr. and she gave me okay to keep breastfeeding. Started bleeding a week after positive pregnancy test.. about 5 weeks pregnant. Turns out I am having a miscarriage. Dr. Said she doesn't think their is anything wrong with us, just bad luck and that I will have to try again, and to get on prenatals for at least 3 months.

Just wondering, Do you all think Royal Jelly played a part in having a successful pregnancy? Maybe I have poor eggs? and it helped the egg quality with my successful pregnancy? 

I order 2 jars, hubby wants to take it as well. 

Anyone else have luck with Royal Jelly?


----------



## buttercup_82

Hey there, just wanted to say Im sorry for your losses. I have had 4 mc, 1 before i had my DD (blighted ovum) and then 3 in the last 6 months (14 weeks, 6.5 weeks, and 8 weeks). I dont know what is going on. My pregnancy with DD was textbook (shes 21 months now), but we are having the tests done for recurrent mc this week. Feel awful for you finding out about mc on your 1st babies due date, that must have been horrendous. Im feeling pretty low today (despite being a really positive person) as today is the due date for the baby I lost in Jan at 14 weeks. I have heard a lot about Royal Jelly and was wondering the same. I dont seem to have any problem getting pregnant, but was wondering if there was anything I could do to help improve the quality of my eggs, just to feel like Im doing something. Bumping this thread for you and hopefully someone will be able to provide some advice. Hope you are doing okay xo


----------



## sophiasmom423

@buttercup_82 I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I have the same issue, I don't have a problem getting pregnant its just staying pregnant that is the problem :( .. I hope you are doing okay, just think positive. I know its easier said than done :( .. I hit a low a few days ago, emotionally I didn't get attached to this last pregnancy, but mentally is where I have been hit hard. I don't want my little girl to be an only child she needs a little sister or brother. I guess all we can do is think positive, and take the royal jelly.. honestly that's a glimmer of hope for me. I ordered 2 jars, 1 for my husband and 1 for me.

An update: 
Dr. called me a few days after my hcg test it was at 5.. so means I miscarried. She did however tell me she wants me and hubby to go to genetic counseling she said most couples like us have thromphelia (not sure of spelling) its a clotting disorder? ... or she said it could be a chromosome issue but wants us to get testing to find out why.. we are very young.

What kind of tests did you get done if I may ask?
Also, I don't know if you would have any info on this but I have really good insurance because of my mom, but my husband doesn't have any. How does it work? Do both of us hve to have insurance to be covered? or can mine cover most of it.. I know it can be expensive for these tests but hubby and I are willing to pay any out of pocket costs, we just need to find out what is going on.


----------

